# Replacement pedals for Rockhopper SL



## tjw_78 (25 Jun 2011)

I bought a Rockhopper SL 2010 back in Jan which is the first bike I've had since I was a kid. I'm really enjoying it! 

I got it to do adventure racing, and have been getting better results each race I do (12/39 last time out). 

I've still got the original pedals on it, and I'm fairly convinced I'd be quicker it I could make a better contact with them - my feet at present do slip off often enough to be a nuisance.

Open to suggestions, and can probably adjust my budget (so value is more important than actual cost)

P.S. I'm presently looking to buy a road bike to at the moment, and if I could get shoes to do both that would be advantageous...

Thanks!
t


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2011)

time to opt for spd's; Shimano M520's, or M424's of you like a bit of platform, are a good starting point.

I'm a big fan of spesh shoes and lots of us ride road bikes in mtb spd shoes/pedals


----------



## Zoiders (25 Jun 2011)

A lot of the mid range to high end MTB shoes are identical to road shoes apart from the sole and toe studs anyway.


----------



## tjw_78 (25 Jun 2011)

GregCollins said:


> time to opt for spd's; Shimano M520's, or M424's of you like a bit of platform, are a good starting point.
> 
> I'm a big fan of spesh shoes and lots of us ride road bikes in mtb spd shoes/pedals



Sounds good. Any idea on which shoes? My local Evans seems to have a very limited range.


----------



## lukesdad (25 Jun 2011)

Look at time atac they clear mud better than shimano amd there is no tension adjustment. I got a new pair here from a CC member £20


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jun 2011)

tjw_78 said:


> Sounds good. Any idea on which shoes? My local Evans seems to have a very limited range.



Specialized BG Sport mtb shoes are what I wear. If I was off road racing I'd probably go up the range to a pro/expert (but would not be seen dead in white cycling shoes.) as zioders has said these seem identical to their BG sport road shoes just with a more aggressive sole.

lukesdad has suggested time atacs, a line of pedal I used 'back in the day'. they have thier advantages then, not so sure now as my spds shed mud just fine. I would only bother with them if you have a specific issue or problem with shimano spd's or need the extra float of atacs.


----------



## tjw_78 (26 Jun 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Specialized BG Sport mtb shoes are what I wear. If I was off road racing I'd probably go up the range to a pro/expert (but would not be seen dead in white cycling shoes.) as zioders has said these seem identical to their BG sport road shoes just with a more aggressive sole.



The Specialized BG Sport mtb seem to get good reviews. Quite a few shops have the old version discounted too, but sadly I'm a pretty stand size, so looks like I might have to pay full price for the new model...


----------



## Cubist (26 Jun 2011)

I use these on my commuter. Santa found me a nicely discounted pair of BG Expert Carbons, so I get a road lookalike pedal, and can wear teh same shoes on my MTB with M545 pedals.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2011)

Cubist said:


> I use these on my commuter. Santa found me a nicely discounted pair of BG Expert Carbons, so I get a road lookalike pedal, and can wear teh same shoes on my MTB with M545 pedals.




I use them, well the older black version anyway, on the black 'un (my audax-y bike in my profile pic)


----------



## tjw_78 (28 Jun 2011)

Picked up some M520s today during my lunch break. And some Specialized Sport Mountain Shoes to push them round with...


----------



## tjw_78 (28 Jun 2011)

tjw_78 said:


> Picked up some M520s today during my lunch break. And some Specialized Sport Mountain Shoes to push them round with...



Oh, and credit where it is due. Excellent service from the staff in Evans (Canary Wharf). And they sold me the pedals at the internet price, not the shop price.


----------



## Cubist (28 Jun 2011)

Faultless combination for the money!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jun 2011)

I'll second that. Don't forget to put something on the threads of the cleat bolts to stop them rusting and to cover the hole on the inside of the shoes, if it is there, under the insole.


----------



## tjw_78 (29 Jun 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I'll second that. Don't forget to put something on the threads of the cleat bolts to stop them rusting and to cover the hole on the inside of the shoes, if it is there, under the insole.




Oh, thanks. Good advice


----------



## tjw_78 (2 Jul 2011)

Blimey, how difficult is that. Put pedals on bike this morning, can't even get going.I can get the first shoe in and then as soon as I try to pick the other foot off the ground I just fall over!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jul 2011)

find a handy doorway. sit yourself on the bike in it, and practise clipping in and out...

and you did back off the tension on the pedals first didn't you...?


----------



## tjw_78 (2 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> find a handy doorway. sit yourself on the bike in it, and practise clipping in and out...
> 
> and you did back off the tension on the pedals first didn't you...?



Yes, did that. No problem there. Its the progression that is the issue!


----------



## tjw_78 (2 Jul 2011)

Ok, got going by rolling downhill, but it still seems very difficult!


----------



## Cubist (2 Jul 2011)

Start in a lower gear. Have one foot clipped in at the top of the pedal stroke, scoot off with the other foot while pressing down on the clipped in pedal, then put the other foot onto the pedal and clip in once you've got some momentum.


----------

